# Flower Moon



## AlanF (May 27, 2021)

On going to bed last night I saw through the bedroom window a spectacularly bright golden-hued full moon in a break in the clouds so I rushed down for the R5 + 100-500mm + 2xTC, poked it through the bedroom window, adjusted the exposure manually and took some shots. This morning, I discovered it was the Flower Moon. I am sure some CR members will have more interesting shots with the Statue of Liberty in front of it or something. So, please post some.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Very nice moon.




Well done, Alan.


----------

